# 4 violin sonatas



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Suwanai Akiko Plays Debussy : Sonata for Violin and Piano*

Suwanai Akiko　Apr.10,2008　Suntory Hall

Airy and adventurous sonata, played with intensity, passion and tenderness


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven Violin Sonata No.5 Mv.1, Argerich & Kremer*

Half vintage, and therefore bad sound. Still it may be interresting for some of you.

movement 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

movement 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

movmnt 3+4


----------

